# I make Electronic music



## Team_Subspace (Jul 13, 2013)

For a little while now, I've been making some sort of electronic music. Most of it I can call "probably Drum & Bass," and one song is breakcore.
Demo of my first "DnB" song, Kill it With Fire.


Spoiler








My next DnB track, Shadows


Spoiler








Thirdly, an "Up-Tempo Dubstep" track, 108


Spoiler








And lastly, finished today, my breakcore track, Wake Up


Spoiler


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 14, 2013)

Wake Up is my favorite one of the bunch. Good work!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 15, 2013)

I really enjoyed these, nice work 

If you don't mind me asking how exactly did you get into making Electronic music and where did you start when you wanted to learn? I've been thinking about getting into it as a Hobby before it's too late but I have no idea on where to start.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jul 20, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Wake Up is my favorite one of the bunch. Good work!


Thanks! It's also my favorite so far.


gokujr1000 said:


> I really enjoyed these, nice work
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how exactly did you get into making Electronic music and where did you start when you wanted to learn? I've been thinking about getting into it as a Hobby before it's too late but I have no idea on where to start.


Thanks for your support. I got into producing both out of love for electronic music and after seeing a load of other more popular artists who were around the same age as me (or younger). Prior to starting, I had taken a year of music theory, so it helped a lot when I wanted to write my first song (Kill it With Fire). I also looked up a lot of tutorials for sounds I liked created in Massive by Native Instruments. The rest was just learning how to use FL Studio, which can be seen in the increasing of complexity of my songs (Kill it With Fire - Shadows - 108 - Wake Up). And most importantly, you just have to have fun when you're doing it. There's not much better than the feeling of finishing your first song. Hope I helped


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds nice, get a license for them and send them to some game companys.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 20, 2013)

As a fan of tons of different types of electronic music - d&b was always one of my favorite genres. I do have to say that you have a nice sound, but a little bit of constructive criticism - "Kill It With Fire" and "Shadows" sound so similar to each other. The rhythm is sweet, but the songs don't have a lot of variation. To me - music has to stand out and make a statement for itself. You've got a great start, but you can do so much more with it. 

For instance - Delta Heavy combined vocals with their drum and bass - and in this song they literally took the listener on a trip through the universe, space, and time.
 3 years later, and I still love it. <3

This song also has quite a bit of flavor -  and if you want more examples, just listen to the UKF Drum and Bass channel. It's really good. <3

The songs need something else to keep the listener engaged. If you can skip through a song, and every part sounds similar with nothing standing out, it needs work.

I understand Deadmau5 is a different genre. Aural Psynapse is still a great example of sections. It proves that you can repeat sections, but there's enough variation to keep the listener interested. (I prefer the 2nd edit.)


Go on Pandora radio. Listen to a lot of electronic. House, Dubstep, Trance, and all of the many subgenres. Identify what you think really makes a song good, and try to implement similar sounds into your tunes.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Jul 20, 2013)

I think it's really good but I would recommend putting a drop somewhere in there. Not sure if that would make it dubstep though, that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 21, 2013)

xcrimsonstormx said:


> I think it's really good but I would recommend putting a drop somewhere in there. Not sure if that would make it dubstep though, that would be the icing on the cake.


People just wub drops


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 21, 2013)

Team_Subspace said:


> Thanks! It's also my favorite so far.
> 
> Thanks for your support. I got into producing both out of love for electronic music and after seeing a load of other more popular artists who were around the same age as me (or younger). Prior to starting, I had taken a year of music theory, so it helped a lot when I wanted to write my first song (Kill it With Fire). I also looked up a lot of tutorials for sounds I liked created in Massive by Native Instruments. The rest was just learning how to use FL Studio, which can be seen in the increasing of complexity of my songs (Kill it With Fire - Shadows - 108 - Wake Up). And most importantly, you just have to have fun when you're doing it. There's not much better than the feeling of finishing your first song. Hope I helped


 

Alright thanks man


----------

